# ukousnout jak hluchavku



## parolearruffate

Položil ji hlavu na persa. Ted ji mohla useknout, ukosnout jak hluchavku, vědomě by svalama krku nehejb.

ukosnout jak hluchavku= je to idiomatický výraz nebo ne?
vědomě by svalama krku nehejb: moc nerozumím tomu "vědomě"

Diky moc


----------



## cajzl

Položil jí hlavu na prsa. Teď ji (= hlavu) mohla useknout, ukousnout jak hluchavku, vědomě by krčními svaly nepohnul.

ukousnout jak hluchavku - není to idiom, zde to asi zdůrazňuje snadnost, s jakou by mohla hlavu useknout

ukousnout jak hluchavku (falsa ortica?) = snadno useknout jeho hlavu

vědomě = consciously 

Nestačil by vědomě reagovat, případné pohyby svalů by byly reflexivní.


----------



## winpoj

Souhlas s cajzlem. Jenom bych doplnil, že hluchavka asi nebyla použita náhodně - není to totéž jako ukousnout kopretinu nebo kopřivu. Hluchavka má totiž sladkou šťávu v květech a zejména děti je opravdu ukusují.


----------



## .Lola.

Teď jsem se podívala na dotaz a na odpovědi a zarazilo mě: je v originále opravdu "uk*ou*snout" nebo "uk*o*snout"? 

Možná je to jen překlep, ale napadlo mě, že "ukosnout" by klidně mohl být expresivní výraz pro "pokosit, posekat", což se s hluchavkami dělává.  Kontext by tomu nijak neodporoval.

Šťáva z květů hluchavky se spíš saje, než aby se květy kousaly (aspoň my jsme to tak jako děti dělali).

Snad se v tom moc něšťourám


----------



## parolearruffate

je tam ukousnout. Udělala jsem chybu.


----------



## Linni

cajzl said:


> ukousnout jak hluchavku (*falsa ortica*?) = snadno useknout jeho hlavu
> reflexivní.


Co znamená to "falsa ortica"?


----------



## werrr

Linni said:


> Co znamená to "falsa ortica"?


Italsky „hluchavka“ (doslovně „falešná kopřiva“).


----------



## Linni

werrr said:


> Italsky „hluchavka“ (doslovně „falešná kopřiva“).


Aha, díky... Já hloupá jsem v tom hledala nějakou latinu (italsky ani latinsky totiž neumím)!


----------



## .Lola.

parolearruffate said:


> je tam ukousnout. Udělala jsem chybu.



V tom případě se omlouvám za zbytečný komentář.


----------



## parolearruffate

A já se omlouvám za chybu


----------



## parolearruffate

Našla jsem ale, že hluchavka je taky: něco bezcenného, prázdného, jalového, hluchého. Nemohlo tady mít ten význam?


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:


> Našla jsem ale, že hluchavka je taky: něco bezcenného, prázdného, jalového, hluchého. Nemohlo tady mít ten význam?


Máš k tomu odkaz? Troufám si říci, že to není rodilým mluvčím příliš známo, i když bychom tomu asi v kontextu rozuměli. Pokud jde o tu větu, souhlasím s Cajzlem a ostatními. Do italštiny bych to převedla pomocí nějakého idiomu vyjadřujícího snadnost, nenucenost.


----------



## parolearruffate

Jano, odkaz je můj Slovník spisovného jazyka českého, který mám doma. Ale máte určitě pravdu. 
Děkuju


----------

